# pride lines question



## toolfish (Jun 7, 2007)

does anyone know anything about this train? I collect handcars but cant find ANY info on this. Thanks for your help.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180127073428&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=008


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Picture Expired*

E bay lists an item for only ninety days. I hope you saved a picture!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Pride Lines*

After a puter search I found out Pride Lines is a train co in NY. They specialize in Tinplate Trains "Made in America". They do show O-72 trains. www.pridelines.com


----------

